# Hello from Ohio



## VintageModMan (Apr 26, 2017)

My name is Michael I am 25 years old. I practiced under Sensei Harvey Crews for 1 year in Shorin Ryu and the Budo Ryu fighting system in his words I was his uchi deshi. (He even taught me to drive) He pasted away about 2 years ago. I had life happen with lots of relocation so my training under him was cut short years ago and I am in a position again to practice under someone new in Shorin Ryu and Muay Thai. 

I have been hesitant to do so because of attachment however I feel I am ready to move forward. I have missed out on a lot of training time so I have started doing my warm up stretches and practicing what I do remember. I have changed my eating habits back as well so hopefully I can get back to a solid 200 l'bs.  Being 5 10" and 250lbs. I plan on starting early morning jogs before work as well. I want to be back on par with where I was years ago and build upon it. So I believe the first steps are getting healthy. 

I have a passion for the arts involved being able to fight and protecting my family is great but the Do: The way is very important for myself the amount of awareness of my anger, my pride, my patience the movements of my body.

I hope to learn through all of you and your suggestions as well. I was taught that no one style is best and no one teacher is best but to learn good habits from all. I look forward to speaking with all of you! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 26, 2017)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 26, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Whereabouts in Ohio are you located?


----------



## VintageModMan (Apr 26, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk. Whereabouts in Ohio are you located?


In between Cincinnati and Dayton. Literally the same distance to both near West Chester, Ohio. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 26, 2017)

VintageModMan said:


> My name is Michael I am 25 years old. I practiced under Sensei Harvey Crews for 1 year in Shorin Ryu and the Budo Ryu fighting system in his words I was his uchi deshi. (He even taught me to drive) He pasted away about 2 years ago. I had life happen with lots of relocation so my training under him was cut short years ago and I am in a position again to practice under someone new in Shorin Ryu and Muay Thai.
> 
> I have been hesitant to do so because of attachment however I feel I am ready to move forward. I have missed out on a lot of training time so I have started doing my warm up stretches and practicing what I do remember. I have changed my eating habits back as well so hopefully I can get back to a solid 200 l'bs.  Being 5 10" and 250lbs. I plan on starting early morning jogs before work as well. I want to be back on par with where I was years ago and build upon it. So I believe the first steps are getting healthy.
> 
> ...



Welcome to MT!  You're only a bit larger that I am, same height.  Good on you for working out!  I'd love to get down to 225 - that's where I feel healthiest.  Bout 20 over that right now.


----------



## VintageModMan (Apr 26, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Welcome to MT!  You're only a bit larger that I am, same height.  Good on you for working out!  I'd love to get down to 225 - that's where I feel healthiest.  Bout 20 over that right now.


I have been up and down since I have gotten married and had a child. After martial arts training I was down to 200 from being 285. I have now maintained about 250 consistently for about a year. I really want to get back to that I felt great and was happy with myself. I could get out of bed without feeling like crap all the time. Its time for a serious reboot. I can't do it anymore. Also I would be interested In meeting up with people from here an training as well I think it would be a great learning experience.   

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## VintageModMan (Apr 26, 2017)

Also to pay homage this was Sensei Crews not the best pictures but he was a great teacher and inspiration to me much like a father on his own right.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka (Apr 26, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, bro.


----------



## VintageModMan (Apr 26, 2017)

Buka said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, bro.


Thank you I hope to enjoy the stay!! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## VintageModMan (Apr 26, 2017)

VintageModMan said:


> My name is Michael I am 25 years old. I practiced under Sensei Harvey Crews for 1 year in Shorin Ryu and the Budo Ryu fighting system in his words I was his uchi deshi. (He even taught me to drive) He pasted away about 2 years ago. I had life happen with lots of relocation so my training under him was cut short years ago and I am in a position again to practice under someone new in Shorin Ryu and Muay Thai.
> 
> I have been hesitant to do so because of attachment however I feel I am ready to move forward. I have missed out on a lot of training time so I have started doing my warm up stretches and practicing what I do remember. I have changed my eating habits back as well so hopefully I can get back to a solid 200 l'bs.  Being 5 10" and 250lbs. I plan on starting early morning jogs before work as well. I want to be back on par with where I was years ago and build upon it. So I believe the first steps are getting healthy.
> 
> ...


Passed away*

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## VintageModMan (Apr 26, 2017)

So just going to throw this out here... I think Martial Arts are  in my blood here is my daughter 17 months old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 26, 2017)

Amazing!

Did you know she has a special aura?

She so young, but have the bone structure...and chi flow of a kung-fu genius.

If her chi flow can be channeled, then she will be invincible!

Like the old saying:  You cannot escape your destiny.

The duty of upholding world peace and punishing evil will be hers.

This is the scroll of the Buddhist Palm.

It's priceless.

But as it's fate,

I'll let you have it for $ 10.



Note:  I do accept paypal.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 26, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## VintageModMan (Apr 26, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Did you know she has a special aura?
> 
> ...


This made me laugh so hard kung fu hustle of I recall correctly? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 26, 2017)

VintageModMan said:


> This made me laugh so hard kung fu hustle of I recall correctly?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Yes Kung Fu Hustle is one of my favorites.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 27, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Jedmus (Apr 27, 2017)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jenna (Apr 27, 2017)

VintageModMan said:


> My name is Michael I am 25 years old. I practiced under Sensei Harvey Crews for 1 year in Shorin Ryu and the Budo Ryu fighting system in his words I was his uchi deshi. (He even taught me to drive) He pasted away about 2 years ago. I had life happen with lots of relocation so my training under him was cut short years ago and I am in a position again to practice under someone new in Shorin Ryu and Muay Thai.
> 
> I have been hesitant to do so because of attachment however I feel I am ready to move forward. I have missed out on a lot of training time so I have started doing my warm up stretches and practicing what I do remember. I have changed my eating habits back as well so hopefully I can get back to a solid 200 l'bs.  Being 5 10" and 250lbs. I plan on starting early morning jogs before work as well. I want to be back on par with where I was years ago and build upon it. So I believe the first steps are getting healthy.
> 
> ...


Sound like your old sensei meant a lot to you.. to carry his fighting spirit to your next dojo is I think a respect to him too I think  Good luck with getting back to it


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 28, 2017)

Glad to have you here!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Apr 28, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Apr 28, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  Always glad to see another Buckeye on board !


----------



## VintageModMan (Apr 28, 2017)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> Welcome to MT.  Always glad to see another Buckeye on board !


What area of ohio are you in?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## The Great Gigsy (Apr 28, 2017)

O-H!! Welcome to martial talk.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 24, 2017)

Chillicothe, in south central Ohio.


----------

